# [INSTALL] demande d'information (résolue)

## anorexia

Bonjour a tous,

Je suis sous Kubuntu actuellement et je souhaiterais changer de distribution car je trouve que l'on ne peut pas assez la personnaliser (j'ai pas envie de tout développez pour éviter un troll^^) et donc j'ai cherchez une distribution qui me conviendrais mieux. J'ai donc trouver gentoo.

Mais j'ai quelques questions avant de l'installer (j'ai lu un peut le manuel avant) :

1.Est-ce que le dongle wifi XG-760N(livebox sagem) est reconnu quand on en est a la parti ou il faut configurer le réseau , ce que je veut dire par la c'est est-ce que on a besoin de ndiswrapper comme sous ubuntu?

2.Est-ce que c'est tellement dur de l'installer?

3.Je voudrais savoir enfin est-ce que la compilation est-elle si long , j'ai lu 1 jour sur des forum? (j'ai un cor 2 duo)

Voila merci a vous de bien vouloir répondre à mes question.Last edited by anorexia on Sat Aug 04, 2007 1:11 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kopp

Bonjour et bienvenue,

pour ton dongle wifi, s'il faut ndiswrapper sous ubuntu, c'est malheureusement aussi le cas pour gentoo. Je ne sais pas si le liveCD gère ça. Si celui d'ubuntu le gère, tu peux utiliser ce dernier pour l'installation.

Pour l'installation, si tu n'as pas de matos récalcitrant, ce qui arrive malheureusement souvent, et que tu lis la documentation comme il faut, tout devrait se passer comme une lettre à la poste (quand elle n'est pas en grève, s'entend  :Wink: )

Pour le temps de compilation, avec un C2D, je pense qu'un système complet avec xorg + KDE/Gnome, ça se fait dans la journée... Je pense qu'il m'a pas fallu plus qu'un après midi et une soirée pour le faire sur le mien, mais je connaissais la procédure aussi (bon, en fait c'est pas dit que ce soit plus rapide, parce que "connaissant la procédure" j'ai pas lu le manuel... et j'ai fait des boulettes par ci par là donc j'ai certainement pas gagné du temps  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous !

1) Toutes les distributions utilisent le noyau Linux. Pour faire simple, les pilotes présents dans le noyau dépendent donc uniquement de la version utilisée. À version égale ou inférieure, tu ne devrais donc pas avoir plus de périphériques gérés en changeant de distribution. Pour une version supérieure, le mieux est de regarder les Changelogs du noyau.

Maintenant nuançons ! Il est possible de patcher le noyau pour lui ajouter des fonctionnalités. La plupart des grandes distributions le font... et c'est mal car très souvent c'est dans le but d'ajouter du code propriétaire ! Quoi qu'il en soit, ce n'est pas trop le genre de Gentoo (contrairement à Kubuntu...). Donc ne t'attends donc pas à voir fonctionner ton dongle WIFI sans rien ajouter par dessus le noyau (ndiswrapper par exemple).

2) Si tu sais lire la documentation ce n'est pas dur. Comme tu es une des rares personnes ayant su bien formater son titre pour publier sur ce forum, je crois que tu t'en sortiras sans peine. En général, la première fois on ne comprends pas grand chose (surtout avec de maigres connaissances du Shell), on zappe la plupart des détails (par exemple la mise en place du framebuffer ou la personnalisation de la variable USE) mais on y revient plus tard avec plaisir !  :Very Happy:  En cas de problème, le forum pourra te venir en aide.  :Wink: 

3) Oui, la compilation c'est long. Le Core 2 Duo te permettra de bien diminuer ces temps avec un petit -j3 dans /etc/make.conf (tu découvriras cela dans le manuel d'installation) mais ne t'attend à rien de comparable avec l'installation de paquets précompilés (par exemple les .deb utilisés par Kubuntu). Toutefois il suffit de lancer les mises à jour pendant la nuit pour oublier cet inconvénient. Attention toutefois à ne pas ommettre la mise à jour des fichiers de configuration via dispatch-conf (ou l'antique etc-update). Ne t'inquiète pas, encore une fois, la lecture du manuel d'installation te renseignera sur ce point.

----------

## sd44

juste un détail, n'utilise surtout pas l'installer graphique pour 2 raisons :

-> c'est pas vraiment au point

-> pédagogiquement rien ne vaut une install manuel (doc) pour bien comprendre et maitrisé ton systeme (et la doc est tres bien faite et complete)

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *anorexia wrote:*   

> Bonjour a tous,
> 
> Je suis sous Kubuntu actuellement et je souhaiterais changer de distribution car je trouve que l'on ne peut pas assez la personnaliser (j'ai pas envie de tout développez pour éviter un troll^^) et donc j'ai cherchez une distribution qui me conviendrais mieux. J'ai donc trouver gentoo.
> 
> Mais j'ai quelques questions avant de l'installer (j'ai lu un peut le manuel avant) :
> ...

 

1. Si tu as une *buntu sous laquelle tourne ton dongle wifi et une partition de libre, tu peux faire ton installation directement a partir de la *buntu ce qui aura pour avantage de te permettre de faire autre chose avec ton PC en attendant.

2. Non, ce n'est pas si dur que cela si on suit la doc mais il peut tout de meme y avoir des problemes avec certains peripheriques

3. La compilation en tant que telle est deja pas mal longue, qui plus est, pour un debutant (sous gentoo) qui va certainement loupe des details et devoir recompiler des paquets. Perso, je dirais que pour avoir une gentoo operationnelle en etant debutant, il faut compter une semaine ... (mais ce n'est que mon avis)

Autre point : Le Live-cd gentoo avec installeur graphique est a bannir ... de toute facon, il n'inclue pas ndiswrapper!

Edit : grilled ...Last edited by YetiBarBar on Tue Jul 31, 2007 3:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anorexia

Merci pour ces réponses:

J'ai donc de nouvelles questions  :Very Happy:  (et oui encore des questions^^).

1.Est-ce possible de se créer son propre live cd pour gentoo avec ndiswrapper et les driver pour la cart a l'intérieur?Si oui comment?

2.Le matériel récalcitrant c'est un peut comme sous ubuntu(c'est a dire les ati, le dongle XG-760N ,...) ou il y en a beaucoup plus?

EDIT:J'ai lu vos nombreux message aprés donc j'ai eu des réponse a mes questions^^.

En fait je me pose surtout des question car j'aime bien "bidouiller" et apprendre et le shell ne me fait pas peur du tout^^.Mais c'est surtout que je suis débutant sous linux (ca fait maintenant 2 semaines) et donc j'ai un peut peur^^.Donc j'aimerais savoir comment on fait pour avoir son propre livecd?

----------

## kopp

Pour créer un liveCD ça doit être possible, il doit y avoir des howto sur le net.

Pour le matos récalcitrant, il y a des controlleurs IDE/SATA qui sont à la mode sur les C2D qui font le bazar en ce moment, mais a priori, si Ubuntu marche, ça devrait fonctionner.

Sinon, c'est vrai que j'ai oublié, mais félicitations pour lu la doc avant de poster ainsi que les instructions du forum  :Very Happy:  parce que ça se perd, de nos jours...

----------

## anorexia

 *kopp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour le matos récalcitrant, il y a des controlleurs IDE/SATA qui sont à la mode sur les C2D qui font le bazar en ce moment, mais a priori, si Ubuntu marche, ça devrait fonctionner.

 

Arf j'ai du sata mais j'espère que tu a raison et que si sous ubuntu sa marche sa devrait marcher sous gentoo.

Aussi non j'ai un peut chercher sur le net pour le livecd et apparemment il suffirait juste de mettre les paquet de ndiswrapper et mes drivers "a la main"^^.Donc si j'ai bien compris je copie/cole la source de ndiswrapper et mes driver et c'est bon?Last edited by anorexia on Tue Jul 31, 2007 4:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kopp

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_build_a_LiveCD_from_scratch regarde là.

sinon, dans la partie doc truc et astuces françaises du forum iil y a aussi un howto fait par bouleetbil sur la création de liveCD

EDIT : ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-417836-highlight-livecd.html

----------

## Magic Banana

Je ne comprends pas trop l'idée de te faire ton Live CD perso. Tu ne veux utiliser que comme Live CD ? Créer un Live CD basé sur Gentoo est possible mais très difficile si tu n'as jamais utilisé cette distribution de façon "traditionnelle". Comme YetiBarBar te l'a conseillé, le mieux pour toi semble être d'installer Gentoo depuis un terminal dans Kubuntu ! Cela peut te paraître "bizarre" mais la procédure d'installation est parfaitement identique à une installation via un Live CD sauf que, là, tu es en territoire maîtrisé (avec ton dongle WIFI qui fonctionne notamment), personnalisé, etc. Le bonheur en somme !

----------

## kopp

Ouais enfin, ça oblige plus ou moins à garder kubuntu ça... à moins de faire beaucoup joujou avec les partitions...

----------

## anorexia

En fait quand je parle de creer mon liveCD j'entends par la de "modifier" le liveCD pour que mon dongle soit reconnue et que j'ai donc accés au réseau directement , mais aussi surtout pour plus tard car si jamais je doit faire une réinstallation je n'est pas envie d'avoir besoin de kununtu pour l'installer(car je vais probablement l'effacer).

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Ouais enfin, ça oblige plus ou moins à garder kubuntu ça... à moins de faire beaucoup joujou avec les partitions...

 

Tu montes le système de fichier de la partition hébergeant Kubuntu où tu en as besoin (par exemple /home) et tu fais un gros rm -fr ! Je ne trouve pas cela très difficile... C'est en tout cas 1000 fois plus simple que de se faire un LiveCD !

Réinstaller Gentoo ?  :Laughing:  On ne réinstalle (sauf erreur bête) jamais Gentoo deux fois sur une même machine !  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## anorexia

Effectivement sa a l'aire plus simple de le faire a partir de kubuntu.Mais le problème est que je veut disposer d'un cd d'installation avec lequel j'aurais le réseau(sans avoir besoin d'un autre ordi ou autre).

ps:Je parlais de désinstaller kubuntu pas gentoo^^.

----------

## anorexia

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Réinstaller Gentoo ?  On ne réinstalle (sauf erreur bête) jamais Gentoo deux fois sur une même machine ! 

 

Je crois que je viens de comprendre le sens de ta phrase^^(en fait tu m'avais bien compris c'est moi qui est rien compris  :Embarassed:  ).

Donc cela voudrais dire que je n'ai pas besoin de modifier le liveCD.Mais admettons qu'il y ai une erreur grave.Comment je peut restaurer le système avec le réseau qui fonctionne(en gros avec ndiswrapper et mes driver)?

----------

## dabear

Ce qu'il veut dire c'est que tu n'as pas besoin de live CD du tout, même si tu as une erreur de réseaux tu peux tjs booter sur ton kubuntu pour te sauver la mise, tu verras dans la doc le système de CHROOT avec lequel tu te connecte à ta gentoo, que ce soit à partir du Live CD ou  à partir de kubuntu ca revient exactement au même.

----------

## anorexia

Justement le problème est que je voudrais tout simplement supprimer kubuntu^^ , mais est-ce que vous me conseillez de le gardez?(ça fait quand même 15 GO en tout).

----------

## idodesuke

A mon avis tu devrais plutôt te concentrer sur ta gentoo, le "comment ça marche" et garder un livecd capable de faire fonctionner ton réseau dans un coin (si c'est un livecd de kubuntu ça n'a pas d'importance) et plus tard si t'aime bien faire ce genre de choses tu pourras toujours créer ton propre liveCD ou aller voir du coté de knoppix par exemple (parait que c'est bien mais j'ai jamais essayé) pour voir si ca marche.

de tte facon le but c'est de 'chrooter' sur ta gentoo les deux plus gros problèmes sont:

ne plus avoir avoir le net -->  Solution: réparer ta gentoo à partir d'un livecd avec lequel tu peux acceder au net

ne plus pouvoir 'chrooter' parce que tu as tout cassé --> Solution: busybox (mais pour en ariiver la faut vraiment être un cascadeur jamais eu besoin d'utiliser le busybox perso)

----------

## anorexia

Le problème est que mon liveCD kubuntu ne me permet pas de mettre le réseau.Il a fallut que j'aille cherchez ndiswrapper et les driver sur un autre ordi.....Enfin bref je crois que je vais gardez kubuntu pour l'instant , puis j'installe gentoo , je réinstalle ensuite kubuntu pour enlever tout les truc additionnel (kubuntu servira juste a réparer l'ordi en cas d'erreur) et quand j'aurais le niveau je ferais mon propre liveCD.

----------

## dabear

Le truc c'est qu'a partir de kubuntu, tu peux installer gentoo, une fois gentoo installer opérationelle et avec tous les drivers pour ton réseau, tu boot directement sur ta gentoo et à partir de ta gentoo tu vire kubuntu, avec ca t'auras plus de facilité, car tu auras déjà accès au net à partir de kubuntu pour mettre tes infos réseau sur ta gentoo.

----------

## anorexia

Je viens de boot sur le liveCD de gentoo.Je fait un 

```
iwconfig
```

 et au miracle mon dongle est reconnue^^(enfin je crois c'est sur eth0 ya plein d'info les seul truc manquant c'est l'ESSID et la clé wep mais ca c'est normal) .Je voudrais poser une question.Comment retenir tout le manuel , c'est pas possible^^.N'ya t'il pas un moyen d'avoir le tuto tout le temps sous la main?

----------

## Temet

Si, une fois connecté, tu utilises links2 dans un autre tty pour lire le manuel (ce que j'ai fait les deux premières fois).

Encore que je me demande si le liveCD d'install n'a pas un serveur X de nos jours :/

----------

## kopp

me semble que le manuel est dispo sur le liveCD au format html.... et links ou lynx est aussi sur le liveCD, je ne sais plus lequel... donc il devrait être accessible. Je n'ai pas de virtualiseur de disponible là donc je peux pas te dire (et la flemme de graver une galette pour ça...) mais il est disponible, donc tu peux le consulter dans un autre tty (avec alt+F1 etc) il faut certainement changer le mot de passe root avec passwd ou bien créer un utilisateur.

EDIT: grilled

sinon le liveCD a un serveur X mais le pas le minimal...

----------

## anorexia

Oui j'ai vu pour le links.Mais ariver a l'étape ou je creer un compte je fait 

```
useradd -m -G users damien
```

 puis je fait 

```
passwd damien
```

 et enfin je fait 

```
su damien
```

 et la quand je fait un 

```
iwconfig
```

 il ne reconnait plus la commande alors que en normale ca marche (bizard).

Et je ne comprend pas l'étape ou il faut config la connexion internet.Je fait 

```
iwconfig eth2 essid Livebox-5750
```

 puis 

```
iwconfig eth2 key **********
```

 et ca marche pas...Je voudrais savoir aussi comment on a toute les info qu'il demande dans le manuel?(ip , masque réseau , adresse de diffusion....)?

Merci.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *dabear wrote:*   

> Le truc c'est qu'a partir de kubuntu, tu peux installer gentoo, une fois gentoo installer opérationelle et avec tous les drivers pour ton réseau, tu boot directement sur ta gentoo et à partir de ta gentoo tu vire kubuntu, avec ca t'auras plus de facilité, car tu auras déjà accès au net à partir de kubuntu pour mettre tes infos réseau sur ta gentoo.

 

C'est exactement cela ! Et je maintiens que c'est ce que tu devrais faire. Utiliser un environnement qui t'est familier (avec notamment ton navigateur Web pour consulter la documentation et flâner pendant les compilations) est toujours une bonne chose. En plus, ne le dis pas trop fort mais, personnellement, à ta place, je m'occuperai du partitionnement via gparted (que tu installes sur Kubuntu) plutôt qu'avec fdisk (ce qu'explique le manuel d'installation).  :Embarassed: 

Garde à l'esprit que tu auras, en bonus, une partition de 15 Go vierge à monter où bon te semble une fois ton système Gentoo à ta convenance (et que auras donc virer Kubuntu à grand coup de rm -fr).  :Wink: 

Le fait que le Live CD Gentoo reconnaisse ton matériel est une bonne nouvelle : les dernières versions du noyau doivent inclure les pilotes nécessaires. Adieu ndiswrapper ! En outre, en cas de grave problème (genre kernel panic), n'importe quel Live CD récent fera fonctionner sur ta machine.

----------

## anorexia

Je veut bien l'installer grâce a kubuntu mais je comprend rien au tuto suivant.Pouvez-vous m'expliquer clairement?

----------

## dabear

Magic banana, je crois qu'on a oublié qu'il n'a jamais installé gentoo, donc il doit pas vraiment comprendre ce qu'on veut dire. 

anorexia : Pas besoin de LiveCD, car le LiveCD reste juste un OS sur lequel ta machine boot, tu pourrais très bien faire un copier coller du liveCD sur ta machine et booter dessus tu en serais au même point ! Ce qu'il faut assimiler et en me mettant à ta place je me dis que c'est pas bien clair, à partir de ta console kubuntu, tu réalise la même chose que ce qui est donné sur la doc, tu la suis de la meme façon. Juste pour ce qui est du stage et de portage à aller récuperer sur internet mais sinon reste vraiment sur kubuntu, ca sera plus confort pour visualiser la doc déjà et surtout ca t'évitera de t'ennuyer pendant les heures de compilations.

----------

## anorexia

Merci de tes précision dabear , c'est vrai que j'ai un peut de mal a comprendre.Mais je voudrais savoir comment faire pour l'installer depuis kubuntu.Faut faire un mount de l'iso?

----------

## Temet

 *anorexia wrote:*   

> nfin je fait 
> 
> ```
> su damien
> ```
> ...

 

Première erreur, c'est "su -" et pas "su".

Deuxième erreur, une fois que t'as fait le chroot, tu n'as plus accès aux commandes fournis par le livecd. Si tu veux "iwconfig", va falloir l'installer (ça doit être wireless-tools).

EDIT : j'avais pas la vu le passage à la page suivante :/

EDIT 2 : tu n'as pas besoin de l'iso vu que le cd d'installation de Gentoo t'offre juste un OS pour installer Gentoo. Il n'y a rien de spécial pour installer Gentoo sur ce live CD. Tu peux le faire de n'importe quel Linux, liveCD ou pas. Donc non, ça ne sert à rien de monter l'iso.

Par contre, y a ptet une manip différente au moment du chroot (le doute m'habite).

----------

## dabear

pas besoin de mount l'iso, tu crée un répertoire /mnt/gentoo

tu monte ta partition vide dedans (mount /dev/sdax /mnt/gentoo)

Et à partir de la tu suis la doc

en faite tu prend un peu la doc en cours de route mais c'est pas grave :p

Tu garde la même partition pour la swap (si tu en as déjà, sinon tu en crée une) 

et pis vogue la galere et surtout bonne install  :Smile: 

Edit : Je crois pas que tu es de manip différente au moment du chroot, tu monte proc et dev ce qui restera du même acabit que sur le LiveCD.

J'ai une partoche de libre, je crois jvais tenter le coup pour voir !

Edit 2: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4

Commence à partir de la, en oubliant pas qu'il ne faut pas toucher a la partition sur laquelle tu es !

Edit 3 : Aucun problème en suivant à la lettre la doc pour lancer CHROOT à partir d'un OS déjà installer.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *anorexia wrote:*   

> Je veut bien l'installer grâce a kubuntu mais je comprend rien au tuto suivant.Pouvez-vous m'expliquer clairement?

 

Il t'est expliqué comment faire de la place pour Gentoo avec parted. Comme je te le disais, tu peux aussi bien le faire avec gparted qui, lui, présente une interface graphique facile d'utilisation. Je te le conseille grandement. Crée aussi les systèmes de fichiers tant qu'à faire. C'est le genre d'opération que tu as déjà menée lorsque tu as installé Kubuntu pour peu que tu ais opté pour le "partitionnement personnalisé". Si ce n'est pas le cas ce chapitre du manuel d'installation de Gentoo t'expliquera en détail de quoi il en retourne (mais au lieu d'utiliser fdisk, tu utilises gparted ). Encore une fois, je te rappelle que tu auras, une fois satisfait de ta Gentoo, une partition supplémentaire de 15 Go que tu formateras avec le système de fichiers de ton choix et que tu monteras où bon te semble.

Il te suffit donc d'installer gparted sur ta Kubuntu. Si tu préfères, tu peux utiliser gparted depuis un Live CD (comme celui-ci qui mesure quelques dizaines de Mo).

Ensuite, tu poursuis la procédure d'installation "normalement" et, au moment du chroot (que tu dois également installer sur ta Kubuntu) tu utilises :

```
# env -i HOME=$HOME TERM=$TERM chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# /usr/sbin/env-update

# source /etc/profile
```

Suis-je clair et rassurant ? J'ai fait de mon mieux.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## anorexia

Merci beaucoup pour toutes ces infos.Mais j'ai un problème je fait 

```
sudo fdisk /dev/sda1
```

 puis m pour avoir de l'aide.Mais je veut juste savoir la partition ou il faut maitre gentoo elle doit être étendue ou primaire(car primaire ca me met que toute les partition primaire on déjà été définie).

EDIT:En fait même si je met étendu cama fait le même message^^.

J'ai aussi utiliser gparted mais il y a des cadenas a coter des noms de partition et je ne peut pas unmount les partitions(je l'ai lancer avec kdesu).

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu es donc contre un petit "apt-get install gparted".  :Laughing: 

Les disque durs ne peuvent accueillir que 4 partitions primaires. J'espère que pour le moment tu n'en a as pas plus de trois (pour éviter des manuvres casses bonbons comme virer la partition swap). Tu en fais alors une étendue qui, elle, peut contenir autant de partition logiques que tu souhaites. La racine d'un système GNU/Linux peut sans problème être située sur l'une d'entre elles (en tout cas avec Grub comme chargeur de démarrage).

EDIT : Quel est le message d'erreur ? À quoi ressemble ton plan de partitionnement actuel ?

----------

## idodesuke

Bon alors sur un disque dur tu ne peux avoir que 4 partitions primaire

pour aller au delà il existe une astuce

créer une partition étendue

cette partition étendue est capable de contenir un nombre quelconque de lecteurs logiques

en gros si tu 3 partitions primaires 1 étendue qui contient 4 lecteurs logiques c'est comme si tu avais 7 partitions

----------

## anorexia

J'ai 4 partitions primaire....  :Crying or Very sad:  Pour gparted c'est que je n'arrive pas a l'utiliser (ya des cadenas et je peut pas unmount...).

Je vais metre les message de ma console:

```
bihel@bihel-desktop:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/sda1

Password:

Sorry, try again.

Password:

Le nombre de cylindres pour ce disque est initialisé à 12157.

Il n'y a rien d''incorrect avec cela, mais c'est plus grand que 1024,

et cela pourrait causer des problèmes en fonction pour certaines configurations:

1) logiciels qui sont exécutés à l'amorçage (i.e., vieilles versions de LILO)

2) logiciels d'amorçage et de partitionnement pour d'autres SE

   (i.e., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Commande (m pour l'aide): m

Commande action

   a   bascule le fanion d'amorce

   b   éditer l'étiquette BSD du disque

   c   basculer le fanion de compatibilité DOS

   d   détruire la partition

   l   lister les types de partitions connues

   m   afficher ce menu

   n   ajouter une nouvelle partition

   o   créer une nouvelle table vide de partitions DOS

   p   afficher la table de partitions

   q   quitter sans faire de sauvegarde

   s   créer une nouvelle étiquette vide pour disque de type Sun

   t   modifier l'identificateur de la partition système

   u   modifier l'affichage et la saisie des unités

   v   vérifier la table de partitions

   w   écrire la table sur le disque et quitter

   x   fonctionnalité additionnelle (pour experts seulement)

Commande (m pour l'aide): n

Action de commande

   e   étendue

   p   partition primaire (1-4)

e

Toutes les partitions primaires ont déjà été définies!

Commande (m pour l'aide): n

Action de commande

   e   étendue

   p   partition primaire (1-4)

p

Toutes les partitions primaires ont déjà été définies!

Commande (m pour l'aide): 
```

et voici ce que me donne 

```
df -h
```

```
bihel@bihel-desktop:~$ df -h

Sys. de fich.            Tail. Occ. Disp. %Occ. Monté sur

/dev/sda7              19G   13G  6,3G  67% /

varrun               1014M  112K 1014M   1% /var/run

varlock              1014M     0 1014M   0% /var/lock

procbususb           1014M  136K 1014M   1% /proc/bus/usb

udev                 1014M  136K 1014M   1% /dev

devshm               1014M     0 1014M   0% /dev/shm

lrm                  1014M   33M  981M   4% /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/volatile

/dev/sda1              94G   44G   50G  47% /media/sda1

/dev/sda2             6,8G  6,0G  847M  88% /media/sda2

/dev/sda6             114G   82G   32G  72% /media/sda6

/dev/scd0             701M  701M     0 100% /media/cdrom0

bihel@bihel-desktop:~$    
```

----------

## idodesuke

Un conseil Wikipédia est super patique quand tu es en face de quelque chose que tu ne connais pas. Au pire tu ne lis que les premières lignes ca te permet de voir de quoi il sagit.

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu es donc dans la situation "casse bonbons" dont je parlais ! Quel est ton plan de partitionnement actuel (tu l'obtiens avec la commande 'p' de fdisk) ?

A priori tu vas pouvoir t'en sortir en désactivant ta swap (via la commande swapoff) puis en supprimant la partition qui lui est associée. Libre à toi ensuite de redimensionner les trois partitions restantes pour faire de la place. Sur cet espace libre, tu crées alors une partition étendue contenant au moins la partition racine de Gentoo une nouvelle partition swap (que Kubuntu pourra utiliser en l'activant via swapon).

Pour plus de confort, gparted s'impose pour de bon là !

EDIT : c'est curieux que tu ne puisse pas démonter les partitions montées dans /media. Quels est le message d'erreur ? À quoi ressemble ton /etc/fstab ? Si tu parviens à démonter ces partitions, tu pourrais tout simplement déplacer le contenu de l'une (ou deux) d'entre elles sur les autres puis la supprimer (plutôt que de supprimer la partition swap).

----------

## anorexia

Voici ce que me met 'q' de fdisk

```
bihel@bihel-desktop:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/sda1

Le nombre de cylindres pour ce disque est initialisé à 12157.

Il n'y a rien d''incorrect avec cela, mais c'est plus grand que 1024,

et cela pourrait causer des problèmes en fonction pour certaines configurations:

1) logiciels qui sont exécutés à l'amorçage (i.e., vieilles versions de LILO)

2) logiciels d'amorçage et de partitionnement pour d'autres SE

   (i.e., DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK)

Commande (m pour l'aide): p

Disque /dev/sda1: 100.0 Go, 100002921984 octets

255 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 12157 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Cela ne ressemble pas à une table de partition.

Probablement vous avez sélectionné le mauvais périphérique.

Périphérique Amorce    Début         Fin      Blocs    Id  Système

/dev/sda1p1   ?         410      119791   958924038+  70  DiskSecure Multi-Boot

La partition 1 ne se termine pas sur une frontière de cylindre.

/dev/sda1p2   ?      121585      234786   909287957+  43  Inconnu

La partition 2 ne se termine pas sur une frontière de cylindre.

/dev/sda1p3   ?       14052       14052           5   72  Inconnu

La partition 3 ne se termine pas sur une frontière de cylindre.

/dev/sda1p4          164483      164486       25945    0  Vide

La partition 4 ne se termine pas sur une frontière de cylindre.

Les entrées de la table de partitions ne sont pas dans l'ordre du disque

Commande (m pour l'aide):
```

Pour la partition swap je fait comment pur la trouver (car elle y est pas dans le 'df -h')?

----------

## idodesuke

sudo fdisk /dev/sda

plutôt

sinon!

utile gaprted oui

----------

## anorexia

Pour gparted ca me met:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Could not unmount /dev/sda1
> 
> The partition could not be unmounted from the following mountpoints:
> ...

 

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> umount /dev/sda1

 

?

----------

## anorexia

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   umount /dev/sda1 
> 
> ?

 

Commande introuvable....  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## idodesuke

t'as un répertoire ouvert vers cette partition?

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> sudo umount /dev/sda1

 

?Last edited by idodesuke on Tue Jul 31, 2007 9:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anorexia

La sda1?Si tu parle de cette partition alors non rien y est ouvert c'est la partition windows et les seul prog ouvert c'est firefox et gparted.

EDIT:sudo unmount me fait la même erreur.

----------

## idodesuke

n'importe celle que tu veux virer fait ton choix

----------

## idodesuke

c'est pas unmount mais umount

----------

## anorexia

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> c'est pas unmount mais umount

 

Je suis vraiment c****^^.Merci.

----------

## idodesuke

c'est rien j'ai fait la même y'a piou 3 ans je crois

----------

## Magic Banana

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> c'est rien j'ai fait la même y'a piou 3 ans je crois

 

C'est le genre de remarque que j'ai oublié de formuler mais qui est importante : nous sommes tous passés par là ! Gentoo, ça impressionne quand on arrive. Je me souviens que je ne comprenais pas la moitié des questions posées sur ce forum ! Je ne parles même  pas des réponses !  :Laughing:  Très vite pourtant, en s'y intéressant on se rend compte que l'on rattrape les "gourous" qui nous ont aidé à nos débuts.

----------

## anorexia

En tout cas merci beaucoup pour votre aide.Grâce a vous je peut enfin commencer mon installation(j'en suis a l'étape de dl le stage3).Merci beaucoup.

----------

## dabear

Tu verras tout ira très vite à partir de là, suffit de lire et de réfléchir.

----------

## idodesuke

de tester de bidouiller de s'gourrer

----------

## anorexia

 *idodesuke wrote:*   

> de tester de bidouiller de s'gourrer

 

C'est ça qui me plait sous linux.

----------

## Magic Banana

Je te conseillerais personnellement de commencer modestement : un noyau configuré automatiquement, pas de framebuffer, pas de personnalisation à outrance de la variable USE (choisis bien le profil "desktop" par contre !), etc. Ton but devrait être d'avoir d'ici la fin de la semaine un système qui satisfasse tes besoins essentiels (te permettant de supprimer Kubuntu).

Tu reviendras plus tard sur chacun des points plus techniques.  :Wink: 

----------

## anorexia

Je suivrais tes conseil^^.J'espère que c'est dans le manuel tout ca.

----------

## anorexia

Ca y est enfin j'ai gentoo apres quelque petit problème avec le grub(j'en avait deux sa rentrait en conflit^^) j'ai voulu installer kde.Donc un petit 

```
emerge kde
```

 et pas de connexion....Je fait un  

```
iwconfig
```

 et commande introuvable...Donc je l'installe a partir de ubuntu.Je le compile et je refais la commande 

```
iwconfig
```

 et la surprise ma carte n'est plus reconnue comme dans l'installation....Il ya 3 "config" eth0 , lo et l'autre me souvient plus mais tout sont en "no wireless extention".Je ne comprend plus rien tout marchais bien a l'installe et la plus rien ne marche....

----------

## Temet

 *moi wrote:*   

> une fois que t'as fait le chroot, tu n'as plus accès aux commandes fournis par le livecd. Si tu veux "iwconfig", va falloir l'installer (ça doit être wireless-tools).

 

C'est valable pour tout, drivers y compris.

Sinon, on ne fait pas un truc aussi violent que "emerge kde" !!!!!

[mode=koop]ON LIT LA DOC[/mode]

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/kde-split-ebuilds.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/kde-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/?catid=gentoo

----------

## anorexia

Pour kde je savais pas mais je l'ai compiler hier.En fait c'est que j'ai un problème avec 

```
startx
```

 donc je tente de le réinstalle.Mais maintenant j'aimerais savoir comment fait on pour installer une clef wifi?ndiswrapper?.

----------

## Temet

o_O''''

Et t'espères quoi en le réinstallant ???????????????

Si ton startx ne marche pas, c'est que t'as pas configuré xorg.

----------

## kopp

 *Temet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [mode=koop]ON LIT LA DOC[/mode]
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/xorg-config.xml
> ...

 

Gnagnagna mauvaise langue va. En plus tu pourrais écrire comme il faut !

----------

## Temet

Quoi? Les adresses sont explicites... sauf la dernière  :Mad: 

----------

## anorexia

Le probléme c'est que je ne peut rien mettre a jour...J'ai pas internet.J'ai installer le driver avec ndiswrapper je fait 

```
iwconfig
```

 wlan0 apparait bien mais elles sont toute en no wirelesse.Je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire...

----------

## anorexia

Bonjour a tous,

âpres une journée de manipulation j'en suis toujours au même point...J'ai installer ma carte wifi avec ndiswrapper j'ai fait un modprobe mais ca marchais pas.Je suis allais lire la doc et je vois qu'il faut installer wireless-tools.Je fait donc les modifs indiquer dans le manuel sur certains fichiers mais quand gentoo démarre il me dit qu'il n'y a pas iwconfig^^En fait je crois qu'il n'y est que en root(car il trouve la commande que en root).

Donc je voudrais savoir comment faire pour l'installer en normale(c'est a dire pas en root).

----------

## Temet

Tu peux pas.

----------

## anorexia

Ha...Faut faire comment alors pour que le module soit reconnue au démarrage(car il me dit qu'il a besoin de iwconfig).?

----------

## anorexia

J'ai enfin trouver le problème.En fait j'ai pas activer le wifi quand j'ai compile le noyau(vous foutez pas de moi^^).

----------

## YetiBarBar

Pour que ndiswrapper soit charge automatiquement, on la rajoute a

```
/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

----------

## Temet

On ne se fout pas de toi.

Le wifi n'est pas vraiment évident, surtout avec ndiswrapper... Alors pour une première installation, c'est pas cadeau  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Pour que ndiswrapper soit charge automatiquement, on la rajoute a
> 
> ```
> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
> ```
> ...

 

Sauf que j'y bien tout suivi, il avait le WIFI avec le LiveCD Gentoo donc sans ndiswrapper. Donc rien de spécifique au WIFI à ajouter en script de démarrage, non ?

Regardons quand même de ce côté là. En root, que te renvoie la commande suivante ?

```
# eselect rc list
```

J'oubliais : il faut bien sûr avoir auparavant installé eselect :

```
# emerge eselect
```

----------

## anorexia

Le problème c'est que je n'est pas internet....

Donc pas d'emerge....

A oui petite pressision.J'ai recompiler le noyau.

Aussi quand je fait 

```
ndiswrapper -l
```

 ma carte est installer.En revanche quand je fait 

```
iwconfig
```

rien n'est instaler tout est en "no wireless extention".

Et au début quand gentoo démarre il me dise d'installer net-wireless/wireless-tools alors que c'est deja installer.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *anorexia wrote:*   

> Le problème c'est que je n'est pas internet....

 

Je demande au reste de la communauté de me faire taire si je me trompe (ça fait une éternité que je n'ai pas utilisé chroot) : "À partir d'un chroot sur ta Kubuntu tu peux utiliser emerge, non ?"

Après avoir monté le système de fichiers de ta partition racine Gentoo dans Kubuntu (dans mon exemple, il est monté en /mnt/gentoo) :

```
# env -i HOME=$HOME TERM=$TERM chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# /usr/sbin/env-update

# source /etc/profile

# emerge eselect

# eselect rc list
```

Last edited by Magic Banana on Thu Aug 02, 2007 4:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## anorexia

Je vais essayer ce que tu dis:"le chroot" même si je connais rien....

EDIT:En fait c'est pas difficile mais en tout cas MERCI.Ca va me permettre de résoudre pas mal de problème^^.

----------

## anorexia

Voici ce que j'obtient:

```

bihel@bihel-desktop:/media/sda8$ sudo chroot /media/sda8 eselect rc list

Available init scripts

  bootmisc                  boot

  checkfs                   boot

  checkroot                 boot

  clock                     boot

  consolefont               boot

  crypto-loop               

  cupsd                     

  gpm                       

  hdparm                    

  hostname                  boot

  keymaps                   boot

  local                     default nonetwork

  localmount                boot

  modules                   boot

  net.eth0                  default

  net.lo                    boot

  netmount                  default

  net.wlan0                 

  nscd                      

  numlock                   

  pwcheck                   

  rmnologin                 boot

  rsyncd                    

  saslauthd                 

  sshd                      

  syslog-ng                 default

  urandom                   boot

  vixie-cron                default

  xdm        

```

----------

## Magic Banana

Bingo.

Comme tu peux le constater par toi-même le script d'initialisation net.wlan0 n'est pas lancé. Pour qu'il le soit :

```
# eselect rc add net.wlan0 boot
```

Et redémarre sur ta Gentoo pour voir l'effet.  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

Euh, je le mettrais plutot dans le runlevel default donc :

```
eselect rc add net.wlan0 default
```

Au passage, que devient rc-update dans tout ça ?

----------

## anorexia

Alors ca marche pas.....

Il veut que je fasse emerge net-wireless/wireless-tools

Donc je l'ai fait en chroot et .....

```

bihel-desktop / # emerge net-wireless/wireless-tools

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/wireless-tools-28 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/distfiles/wireless_tools.28.tar.gz'

--16:47:30--  http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/distfiles/wireless_tools.28.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/wireless_tools.28.tar.gz'

Résolution de mirror.ovh.net... échec: Échec temporaire dans la résolution du nom.

>>> Downloading 'ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/distfiles/wireless_tools.28.tar.gz'

--16:47:30--  ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/distfiles/wireless_tools.28.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/wireless_tools.28.tar.gz'

Résolution de mirror.ovh.net... échec: Échec temporaire dans la résolution du nom.

>>> Downloading 'http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/distfiles/wireless_tools.28.tar.gz'

--16:47:30--  http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/distfiles/wireless_tools.28.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/wireless_tools.28.tar.gz'

Résolution de gentoo.modulix.net... échec: Échec temporaire dans la résolution du nom.

>>> Downloading 'http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/wireless_tools.28.tar.gz'

--16:47:30--  http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles/wireless_tools.28.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/wireless_tools.28.tar.gz'

Résolution de ftp.club-internet.fr... échec: Échec temporaire dans la résolution du nom.

>>> Downloading 'http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/wireless_tools.28.tar.gz'

--16:47:30--  http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/wireless_tools.28.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/wireless_tools.28.tar.gz'

Résolution de www.hpl.hp.com... échec: Échec temporaire dans la résolution du nom.

!!! Couldn't download 'wireless_tools.28.tar.gz'. Aborting.

bihel-desktop / # 

```

Ca marche pas....

----------

## anorexia

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Euh, je le mettrais plutot dans le runlevel default donc :
> 
> ```
> eselect rc add net.wlan0 default
> ```
> ...

 

J'ai fait cette commande en chroot puis j'ai redémarrer et maintenant le démarrage est (très) lent...Donc comment faire pour enlever cette commande?

----------

## kopp

comme te l'indique eselect rc help : eselect rc delete net.wlan0

Pour ton problème de net, as tu lu le guide d'installation à un moment à un autre ? si oui, à un moment on te dit de copier /etc/resolv.conf sur la partition dans laquelle tu chroot :

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

(en remplaçant /mnt/gentoo par le point de montage, a priori /media/sda8)

----------

## anorexia

 *kopp wrote:*   

> comme te l'indique eselect rc help : eselect rc delete net.wlan0
> 
> Pour ton problème de net, as tu lu le guide d'installation à un moment à un autre ? si oui, à un moment on te dit de copier /etc/resolv.conf sur la partition dans laquelle tu chroot :
> 
> cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf
> ...

 

Evidament que j'ai lue la doc^^.C'est la première chose que je fait , mais en tout cas merci ca fonctionne.

----------

## anorexia

En fait ca marche toujours pas.....

J'ai redémarrer gentoo et toujours pas internet....

```
ndiswrapper  -l
```

 m'indique que ma carte est installer mais 

```
iwconfig
```

 me dit que toutes les connexions sont en "no wireless extention".Et franchement j'ai bo lire la manuel d'installation ou il faut configurer les réseau a marche toujours pas...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *anorexia wrote:*   

> ca fonctionne.

 

Qu'est-ce qui fonctionne ? Seulement la résolution de nom ou ta connexion sans fil ?

EDIT : Bon... visiblement, seulement la résolution de nom. Le script net.wlan0 est bien lancé au démarrage cette fois ?

----------

## anorexia

Quand je disais ca fonctionne je parlais du "emerge net-wireless/wireless-tools".

----------

## anorexia

J'ai donc vérifie si wlan0 était au démarrage est bien non...Je l'ai donc remis je reboot et la ca marche^^.Ca y est j'ai internet , maitenent il faut que je lui dise de ne pas ce connecter sur le réseau du voisin  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## YetiBarBar

 *anorexia wrote:*   

> J'ai donc vérifie si wlan0 était au démarrage est bien non...Je l'ai donc remis je reboot et la ca marche^^.Ca y est j'ai internet , maitenent il faut que je lui dise de ne pas ce connecter sur le réseau du voisin  .

 

Vas voir la

Si c'est bon, un petit [Resolu] dans le titre?

----------

## Temet

Félicitations \o/

----------

## anorexia

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

>  *anorexia wrote:*   J'ai donc vérifie si wlan0 était au démarrage est bien non...Je l'ai donc remis je reboot et la ca marche^^.Ca y est j'ai internet , maitenent il faut que je lui dise de ne pas ce connecter sur le réseau du voisin  . 
> 
> Vas voir la
> 
> Si c'est bon, un petit [Resolu] dans le titre?

 

C'est ce que je regarde^^.Mais je crois que un essid="nomdumodeme" devrait suffire je teste ca^^.

----------

## anorexia

Enfin , j'ai un système qui me plait avec KDE.Mais il y a encore quelque petit soucis notamment avec la connexion internet.Voici mon fichier /etc/conf.d/wireless

```

modules=( "iwconfig" )

essid_wlan0="Livebox-5750"

key_Livebox\-5750="****-****-****-****-****-****-**"

```

Et il ne reconait pas la ligne 

```
key_Livebox\-5750="****-****-****-****-****-****-**"
```

 au démarrage.

Deuxième "petit problème" au démarage il me charge encore eth0 alors que je n'est pas envie.Voici ce que me donne la commande 

```
eselect rc list
```

```

bihel-desktop / # eselect rc list

Available init scripts

  bootmisc                  boot

  checkfs                   boot

  checkroot                 boot

  clock                     boot

  consolefont               boot

  crypto-loop               

  cupsd                     

  gpm                       

  hdparm                    

  hostname                  boot

  keymaps                   boot

  local                     default nonetwork

  localmount                boot

  modules                   boot

  net.eth0                  

  net.eth1                  

  net.lo                    boot

  netmount                  default

  net.wlan0                 boot

  nscd                      

  numlock                   

  pwcheck                   

  rmnologin                 boot

  rsyncd                    

  saslauthd                 

  sshd                      

  syslog-ng                 default

  urandom                   boot

  vixie-cron                default

  xdm                       

bihel-desktop / # 

```

On voit bien que eth0 est désactiver mais il démarre tout de même...

----------

## Magic Banana

L'interface réseau qui démarre sans qu'on lui ai demandé est un problème classique (ce qui signifie que tu peux en savoir beaucoup en faisant une recherche sur ce forum). Une solution simple est d'installer ifplugd qui te lancera eth0 que si un câble est effectivement branché :

```
# emerge ifplugd
```

----------

## anorexia

Bon j'ai bien regardez la documentation(les net.exemple par exemple) et le manuel et je crois bien qu'il y a une erreur dans le manuel car c'est 

```
modules=("!iwconfig")
```

 et non 

```
modules=("iwconfig")
```

.

J'ai donc modifier mon fichier etc/conf.d/net et j'y est mis 

```
modules=("!iwconfig")
```

.Jusqu'a la tout va bien.Mais c'est le fichier /etc/conf.d/wireless qui me pose problème le voici :

```

essid_wlan0="Livebox-5750"

key_wlan0="******************"

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

```

Et il ne veut pas se connecter car le délai d'attente est trop long.Et franchement j'ai eu beau cherchez sur les *.exemple et sur le manuel j'ai pas trouver ou plutôt j'ai pas compris(comme l'histoire du essid).

----------

## SanKuKai

Salut.

 *anorexia wrote:*   

> Bon j'ai bien regardez la documentation(les net.exemple par exemple) et le manuel et je crois bien qu'il y a une erreur dans le manuel car c'est 
> 
> ```
> modules=("!iwconfig")
> ```
> ...

 

Non pour le WEP tu utilises bien iwconfig, donc c'est bien :

```

modules=("iwconfig")

```

qu'il faut.

 *anorexia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai donc modifier mon fichier /etc/conf.d/net et j'y est mis 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

En début du fichier /etc/conf.d/wireless.example il est spécifié ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Notice that the space has changed to an underscore - do the same with all
> 
> # characters not in a-z A-Z (english alphabet) 0-9.
> ...

 

Donc normalement tu devrais avoir :

```

essid_wlan0="Livebox-5750"

key_Livebox_5750="******************"

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

```

Sinon si tu veux virer le démarrage automatique de toutes les interfaces sauf wlan0 sans utiliser ifplugd, tu peux mettre ceci :

```

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="net.wlan0 !net.*"

```

dans ton /etc/conf.d/rc.

----------

## anorexia

 *Quote:*   

> Donc normalement tu devrais avoir :
> 
> ```
> 
> essid_wlan0="Livebox-5750"
> ...

 

Heu ca marche pas ca me fait une erreur au niveau de la ligne key_Livebox_5750="******************".

Voici mon message d'erreur(désolé pour les truc bizarre)

```
                            

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m Starting wlan0

 ^[[32;01m*^[[0m   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 ^[[33;01m*^[[0m   wlan0 does not support setting keys

 ^[[33;01m*^[[0m   or the parameter "mac_key_Livebox_5750" or "key_Livebox_5750$

 ^[[31;01m*^[[0m   Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

^[[A^[[72C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[31;01m!!^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

^[[A^[[72C  ^[[34;01m[ ^[[31;01m!!^[[34;01m ]^[[0m

```

----------

## anorexia

C'est bon j'ai internet^^.Jai trouver un fichier a executer ici.J'ai reussi a avoir  ce que je voulais avant de partir en vacences.Merci beaucoup tout le monde.

----------

## boozo

@anorexia : Quand tu rentre de vacances... pourrais-tu nous reformater ton titre correctement (section 3/3)

merci   :Wink: 

----------

## anorexia

Ba je le formate juste avant de partir  :Very Happy:  .

----------

